# where to advertise things for sale



## Strange_Traveller (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys, im leaving Egypt and was wondering does anyone know of a place where i can advertise things to sell, car furniture etc..


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you tried facebook? In Hurghada we have Hurghada buy and sell on fb. Seems to work very well. I believe someone set up a Cairo buy and sell, don't know how successful that is. Where are you based?


----------



## Strange_Traveller (Jul 18, 2011)

Cairo, will give it a shot, Thank You.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

try: Waseet.net | Sell an apartment, buy a car or a mobile phone, find a job or a laptop and browse business listings - Waseet.net Egypt they have also a biweekly magazine (one time English/Arabic the other time only Arabic) for sale on bookshops etc. and also in some areas of Cairo distributed for free.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

CSA in Maadi is always good Community Services Association (CSA) > Home


----------

